# On the fly CPU Preset changes while streaming, just like bitrate.



## Xorath (Apr 26, 2018)

I've noticed that you can change the bitrate on the fly with OBS Studio as you're streaming... while some setting remain completely unavailable as long as you're streaming, but what I've noticed is that CPU Preset while it is enabled to be changed from Very Fast to Faster and vice-versa... it doesn't seem to apply the changes on the fly while you're streaming.

So I would like to suggest to make on the fly CPU Preset changes available to take effect while streaming... it would definitely appeal setups that stream & game on the same setup, depending on the game & depending if you're using a Capture Card or not... it would be really useful to be able to control this aspect on the fly without cutting off the transmission to your viewers.

For example! There may be some old school games I can run while I set the CPU Preset to 'Medium' to increase the quality of your feed on Twitch... but if you were to run something like the new Doom, you may want to drop the preset to 'Very Fast' because you want to make sure that there's enough resources going around to maintain a stable framerate on the game & a stable stream.


It seems this isn't possible to do at this very moment, what I would like to suggest in the meantime is to make the CPU Preset Setting 'unavailable' to change while you're streaming, to avoid confusion... as it seems to do nothing while you're on the same streaming session.

*TL;DR: Like the title... Make CPU Preset changes possible on the fly while streaming/recording and actually have an effect, just like on the fly changes on bitrate which actually take effect while you're streaming without stopping the stream and restarting it.*


Thanks for all the work you guys have done. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Osiris (Apr 26, 2018)

CPU preset cannot be changed on the fly with x264.


----------



## Xorath (Apr 30, 2018)

Osiris said:


> CPU preset cannot be changed on the fly with x264.



Then my following request would be to grey out the option to change it while you're streaming... so it is unavailable to change like a lot of other options while you're streaming, so it's a lot more clear what you can change on the fly & what you cannot. Seems simple enough, just to avoid confusion. ;)


----------

